# Gonal - F in wardrobe!



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello,

I have just discovered some two weeks later  that my Gonal-f drugs should have been placed in the fridge.

I have read the leaflet, and it reads 'that it can be left out of the fridge for up to 3 months as long as it is below 25c' it was in in my wardrobe, which is pretty cool 15c, so have I made a costly mistake? or can I break the seals and use?

I can't believe I've done this, especially as I placed the Pregnyl in the fridge straight away .

Many Thanks
Mummy P x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MummyP,

Assuming you will be using it in the next few weeks it will be fine. You can pop them in the fridge now if you want to. Just make sure you use this batch first before any others.

All the best
Maz x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Placed in fridge already , start on Monday .

Thank you so much x


----------

